# "Ihanko totta?" and surprised questions



## Bruine

Hello!

In English (and French), when people are chatting, if one says something surprising, another may repeat the part that surprised him in an interrogative tone, raising the tone at the end.  I don't know if that could work in Finnish.

So far I know that it's possible to use "ihanko totta?", but that doesn't emphasize the surprising part.

For example, 2 persons chatting:
_- I'm going to Paris by plane.
- *By plane?* I thought you were going by train._

Will it work if I add -ko/kö to the repeated part?:
_- Menen Pariisiin lentokoneella.
- *Lentokoneellako? *Luulin, että menet junalla._

And would that work with something longer? I don't know if I should add -ko somewhere, or rephrase:
For example, 2 persons in a restaurant, one of them ordering:
_- I'll have a chocolate cake with caramel sauce for dessert.
- *A chocolate cake with caramel sauce?* But yesterday you said you were on a diet!

- Saisin suklaa kakku kinuskikastikkeen kera jälkiruoaksi.
- *Suklaa(ko?) kakku kinuskikastikkeen kera?!* Mutta, eilen sanoit, että olet laihdutuskuurilla!_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Will it work if I add -ko/kö to the repeated part?:
_- Menen Pariisiin lentokoneella.
- *Lentokoneellako? *Luulin, että menet junalla.

_The dialogue is correct but it seems a little formal to my ear. How about this:
_- Minä lennän Pariisiin.
-__ Lennät? Minä luulin, että menet junalla._

_- Saisin suklaa kakku kinuskikastikkeen kera jälkiruoaksi.
- *Suklaa(ko?) kakku kinuskikastikkeen kera?!* Mutta, eilen sanoit, että olet laihdutuskuurilla!

Saisin _is wrong as it is an affirmative conditional. The ko suffix is in the wrong place._
- Otan/Saisinko suklaakakun kinuskikastikkeen kera / kinuskikastikkeella jälkiruoaksi._ (Very few people eat an entire cake for dessert!)_
- Suklaakakun[ko]? Vasta/Juuri eilen sanoit olevasi laihdutuskuurilla. ... että olet laihdutuskuurilla.
_


----------



## Hakro

Hello Bruine! Welcome to the Finnish forum.


Bruine said:


> Will it work if I add -ko/kö to the repeated part?:
> _- Menen Pariisiin lentokoneella.
> - *Lentokoneellako? *Luulin, että menet junalla._ -ko is OK but not absolutely necessary.
> 
> _- Ottaisin suklaakakkua kinuskikastikkeen kera jälkiruoaksi. _Suklaakakku is a compound.
> - *Suklaakakkua ja kinuskikastikettako?!* _Mutta_ (no comma here) _eilen sanoit, että olet laihdutuskuurilla!_


----------



## Bruine

Thank you Grumpy Old Man and Hakro.

The -ko/kö doesn't seem to be always needed in those cases, that's good to know.
I thought it was because of "ihan*ko* totta", that seems to be a fixed expression. But then I just found that in colloquial language "Ihan totta?" can be said too. 
(I found it in a post tittled "ihan totta", but I can't post the link, as I'm a new member here)

Also thanks for correcting my examples and suggesting other sentences. I still think in French/English and then translate, so the result is often not so good.


----------

